# what is this



## dean2336 (Jun 8, 2010)

a friend found this in a box of old stanley tools.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Its a clapboard siding gauge.

http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/pat-jan-31-88-stanley-89-clapboard-siding

My search-fu is strong. I had no idea until I googled the patent date.


----------



## Porchfish (Jun 20, 2011)

Yea it's what he sez, umhum ! and it's a nice one too !


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Siding gauge it is! Nice old tool!


----------



## TobyC (Apr 7, 2013)

Whenever a tool has a patent date on it, just look it up.

Patent


----------



## TobyC (Apr 7, 2013)

And


----------

